# WOW, DRAWings 4 PRO has arrived!!!



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Valentine's day!
Just got my downloadable upgrade for Corel DRAWings X3 Pro.
Well, I am more than surprised and happy. It is an astonishing product...for just 299.
My first impression from DRAWings 4 Professional is that there are even much more features than what was posted. It's unbelievably stable and fast, gives top stitch quality results, has a ton of new tools and functions and YES, it runs perfectly well with my CorelDRAW! In my opinion it interacts with CorelDRAW even better and faster than before. There is a bunch of new functions and tools in the digitizing part as well, like many pre-digitized fonts, parametres control over corners, fix & lock stitches, half-pitch compensation, variable pitch and the list goes on and on. I will let you know more as soon as I am more familiar with it!
I can't wait to evaluate Deco Studio as well, as soon as there is a trial version available. As long as it adds more value to my embroidery business, an extra 1,999 is no big deal.
Ken


----------



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

Whats the best web-site to download it from...? I am a Drawings Pro user now.
Thanks...Kevin


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Happy valentine's and Congratulations! It's good to know that Drawings is improving.


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

DRAWstitch Technology and DRAWings embroidery software - Enquiry
I got an activation code for $299 and then I was able to download.
Ken


----------



## aboutpalm (Feb 1, 2008)

Ken... sorry but all your posts sound like a drawings advertisement. It almost sounds like your work for them.. very scripted and over the top for just a user.... 

I have seen almost identical posts from other users in other forums.. seems like you are seeding for Drawings


----------



## RainbowPrints (Feb 19, 2008)

I personally appreciate his "advertisement" for Drawings 4. I like to hear those things before I plunk down my hard earned cash. So Ken, if you selling it how about a discount!


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

Lisa, thanks but I am NOT selling Drawings (or work for them) !!! What about that id... who has NO name at all? Very nice posts 
Ok, listen: I am using that version and it is REAL. It is unbelievable and makes me alot of money!!! Is there anybody else on that forum, to let us know his/her experience? 
Also, I will have a look at Deco Studio but upto now, everything is hot-air; bla bla bla....where is the product to have a look? Just videos for about 2 months now!!!

Ken


----------



## RainbowPrints (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Ken,
Just kidding about the selling of it. I am planning on getting the upgrade. I have had good luck with just the Drawings X3 and Wings Digitizing Module without the pro version, so I am pretty sure this upgrade will be outstanding. And with the Text module of Wings included, I cant go wrong. I will be buying my upgrade soon, and will post my experience. 

Lisa


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

Fasten your seat-belt Lisa, this is a huge upgrade!
Let us know your experience! This is a forum to help and update each other.
Ken


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

Brilliant upgrade and I don't work for them either, I just upgraded and they did me a damned good deal from V1.2 here is some of my findings:

I have installed the Drawings 4 and had a play last night at home (steady) and I am impressed infact I am very impressed and I have only just scratched the surface. One thing I noticed straight away is it will still work and intergrate with any version of CorelDraw from v12 upwards although no longer part of the package. Not only that it will also work with Illy and other OLE progs including Word. Not only does it work with them when you click on the create tab you actually go into the other progs workspace as it did to corel in the old version so pretty impressive especially if an Illy user feeling left out before.

The on screen editing is much better as well and you can immediately see the effects of any changes as they happen node editing is simplicity itself much better than Corel. You can also import any embroidery file and actually get the vectors out of it for editing, very cool. Also it will now work with bitmaps and has its own tracing module that seems very powerful. You either convert the trace to stitches or you can have the scan as an underlay and use it as a template. I scanned in a photo image of a scotty dog and converted to a workable stitch file in seconds. You get the option once traced to knock out as many colours as you want. Obviously on a photo there are many colours and shades so it starts with hundreds but knock it down to say 7 for a practical embroidery file and it looked amazing. Even farming that out to India would have charged you £50 for this and I bet they are only using this type of kit.

I am trying to work my way through it but at this stage it has my Highly Recommended stamp all over it! BTW it still works great with Signlab, will not get signlab up into the Create bit unfortunately but no big deal just do your design in signlab and copy past into Drawings 4!

More later!


----------



## regattakid (Apr 24, 2007)

Have any of you DRAWing users created artwork to go on to a "Soft Shell" jacket? 

I am digitizing some artwork and not sure which fabric setting would be best to use. The Soft Shell jacket has a polyester stretch woven outer fabric and microfleece inner, so there is some stretch and thickness to the material. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## terryr211 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Ken,
Just got Drawings 4. Do you know if it is somehow possible to bring in dst files and still have the option to cut or paste available? Any ngs file from their samples or any Draw samples allow cut/paste. So far no luck with my dst either in Draw or Wings. Can't seem to get the paste option available in Wings either.


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

Easy: In DRAWINGS, right click on the stitch object and then "convert to curves". So you can copy/paste as well as node editing etc.
Or import the stitch file in Wings' Modular and copy/paste as a stitch object.
Ken


----------



## terryr211 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I do not have paste as an option in Modular(that would solve my problem). If I cut or copy to the clipboard, when I go to paste I have no "paste" option under the edit menu. It is not even greyed out-it does not exist. I'm running version 2.5 that comes with Drawings 4.


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

It is available in my computer  and it works perfectly.
Probably it is an installation problem...I am not sure.
Just send a message to your supplier or to drawstitch to fix it. 
Ken


----------



## terryr211 (Mar 16, 2008)

It looks like wingsdigitizing(the people I purchased from) are having a problem with certain features being turned on for the upgrade. They acknowledged the problem and are working on it. Thanks again Ken for responding.


----------



## stitchme2 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I am having endless problems with the software freezing. I know that other users in the Yahoo group are also having computer freezes. Always happens when I edit in DRAW.. Sorry I am not impressed so far.

Lynn


----------



## BinkPrintIt (May 6, 2007)

Now that you DRAWings 4 users have had a chance to use this product can you tell me if it is all working good. I have DRAWings 3 professional and was considering upgrading but have two questions on this. First can you import .DST files into DRAWings4? Second is will it nicely digitize true type fonts that you would have on your computer? These are the two items missing in 3 and I am having to juggle between three programs to get an end result that is usable to stitch out. Thanks for any help anyone can provide. Connie


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

BinkPrintIt said:


> Now that you DRAWings 4 users have had a chance to use this product can you tell me if it is all working good. I have DRAWings 3 professional and was considering upgrading but have two questions on this. First can you import .DST files into DRAWings4? Second is will it nicely digitize true type fonts that you would have on your computer? These are the two items missing in 3 and I am having to juggle between three programs to get an end result that is usable to stitch out. Thanks for any help anyone can provide. Connie


You can try DRAWings 4 for FREE:
DRAWstitch Technology and DRAWings embroidery software
and do not forget to download the User Guide Booklet.

Kenneth


----------



## terryr211 (Mar 16, 2008)

You can open a dst file into Drawings for editing etc. You can also open it in the included wings modular which comes with Drawings. Now as to the font question. Not all true-type fonts are created equal. Some are good quality and some, in my opinion, are constructed very poorly. Drawings is dependent on the quality of the font you are using. Keep this in mind. The wings text module(included with Drawings 4) now includes 49 digitized fonts which seem to sew out extremely well at small sizes. I am starting to realize their value.


----------



## Djam (Jan 20, 2009)

regattakid said:


> Have any of you DRAWing users created artwork to go on to a "Soft Shell" jacket?
> 
> I am digitizing some artwork and not sure which fabric setting would be best to use. The Soft Shell jacket has a polyester stretch woven outer fabric and microfleece inner, so there is some stretch and thickness to the material.
> 
> Can anyone help?


BUMP for this^

does anyone know of any kind of conversion table that shows what those fabrics translate into in terms of garments?
I asked the people I bought it off what setting to use for polo shirts and thye suggested "standard normal" which gives me horrible results.

Im usually pretty stumped whatever the garment is when i try to pick the right fabric setting.

Thx


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great posts guys, and i dont work for them either, I work for my self and boy my boss, works me to the hard, lol
MMM
Sandy Jo


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

I use T-shirt knit for polos usually heavy. In Europe (not UK) I believe they refer to Polos as T-shirts hence the confusion.


----------



## Djam (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Al. I'll be giving it a go in the morning


----------



## moses (Jan 21, 2008)

Ken,

I am a DRAWings Pro X3 user and I have been having trouble converting from the corel side to the stitch side, the computer freezes. Do you have any ideas, you sound like a knowledgable user! I have talked to DRAWings and the tech was of no use, she said there was a problem with my graphics. I couldn't get it through her head that sometimes it will convert and then the very next time it won't. Someone please help!!!!! I am in the middle of an order with the time limit drawing near. The computer has plenty of memory. I was wondering if DRAWings 4 would correct the problem?
Moses


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Ken,
Maybe this will help. I am not a Wings user but I use CorelX4 and Wilcom ES. This problem occurs in X4 and this is the way I have found to stop the image freezing etc... 
If it is possible highlight the image. Go to the Bitmap tab at the top and click "convert to bitmap". The image is now user friendly for Corel. 
Before you try it, dont forget to backup the origional image in case it doesnt work.
Hope this works for you..

Earl


----------

